# A Day in the Life of Princess Sonic



## Orabel3 (Jun 12, 2012)

I believe that all of my friends and family are getting tired of my hedgie stories so I thought i'd make a thread here where they can be appreciated for all their cuteness! Not that i'll shut up about her otherwise! 

First a little background, I am married with 3 kids, 2 Bassetts and a hedgie. One of my Bassetts, Kaddie Quack was raised with a rabbit so she doesn't really pay much attention to the Princess and the other prefers to be outside all day and downstairs at night so she hasn't really even noticed her arrival yet! My kids are 10, 7, and 4 (two boys and a girl) and they got to name Princess Sonic and think she is the coolest and most adorable creature on the planet. My husband and I have been married for almost 12 years now. I am currently a stay at home mom and full time college student and love that I can be whereever i'm needed right now whether that be the vet, park, grocery store or running some forgotten animal to school or work .

Now onto my latest cute hedgie antic, last night I had Princess Sonic out in her shirt laying on me when my 4 year old decided she needed to bond too. She came up and said Cute Pokey (new nickname I suppose) and got down to eye level with her but far enough away not to crowd her. I never expected what happened next, the Princess started playing peek a boo with her! It was the cutest thing ever but she would stick her head out of her shirt and bring her nose closer to A and then back down she went. They did this for at least 5 minutes before Princess decided that the moment had passed and she had other exploring to do! I was a very proud mom last night of them both, A for respecting the Princess's personal space and Princess Sonic for opening up to us a little more (we got her 6 days ago).


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

What a cute story  Congrats to both for behaving so well


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

That's so cute! And that's wonderful that your daughter knows how to respect her new friend. Hedgehogs can be such a hard pet for kids to be around, but it sounds like she already has the hang of it!


----------



## Orabel3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you both! We have tried to teach our kids to respect all living things and Princess Sonic seems rather happy and calm around them for the most part.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

First of all, I had to say we LOVE bassetts. Would absolutely have one if hubby wasn't alergic. But that's how we ended up with hedgies, so I can't complain. 

Lovely story! What à precious shared moment.


----------



## Orabel3 (Jun 12, 2012)

PJM, thanks! Bassets are awesome but some of the most stubborn animals on the planet!


----------



## Orabel3 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Newest Pics of my baby*

Here are the newest pics of my Princess.

[attachment=2:2xrrq1yy]IMG_0497.JPG[/attachment:2xrrq1yy]

[attachment=1:2xrrq1yy]IMG_0499.JPG[/attachment:2xrrq1yy]

[attachment=0:2xrrq1yy]IMG_0504.JPG[/attachment:2xrrq1yy]


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Both your story and your hedgie are adorable! I especially like the escape picture!!!


----------



## Orabel3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks! My husband didn't think she could escape so I let her just to prove she could!! Funniest part was when she got up there she just waited for me to put my hand up to climb into as if to say "there I did it now help me down"!

Sorry for the delay by the way, I was camping all weekend and just got back to civilization  ..


----------



## Orabel3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow I haven't posted on here in forever! Still been lurking just not posting. Anyways Princess Sonic and I are doing awesome. She learned a new trick today though, she normally runs around in her playpen through her pvc tube and to her wheel over and over, eventually hiding in her tube to go to sleep til I put her back in her cage. However, today she was making her pvc tube rock back and forth! At first we thought it was accidental and stopped it but she kept doing it. When she wanted it to stop she would go to one end and stick her feet on the floor to stop it. Silly hedgie!! It was adorable but i'm surprised she didn't make herself sick, I told Jeremy she was trying to get her sea legs lol! Really wish I would've taken a video of it now but at the time I was too fascinated watching her to think about it. Maybe she'll do it again & I can get video..


----------



## Orabel3 (Jun 12, 2012)

Here are a few recent pics of the Princess


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Cute stories and cute hedgie! Sometimes these little quill balls do the funniest things :lol:


----------

